# Pain when walking



## Fossey

last week at 33 weeks I started feeling some pain down below when walking. It hurt and I was walking like a penguin for most of the week. These past few days the pain has got increasingly worse, so much so that I am having to shuffle rather than walk. Its hard to get in and out of bed and open my legs. When i do get up I have to stand there for a minute of so and straighten up before i can shuffle off. Sometimes it really hurts just above my vagina so was wondering if she was starting to engage but then that isn't all the time. I was wondering if it may be SPD but then I thought that occurred much earlier on rather than this late. I read that pubic pain is comon but not sure if it should be this bad or if I am being a wimp. Anyone else have any experience of this and any advice as it is hurting BAD!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have that this last few weeks. Its had me on tip toes with my legs shut trying to walk. I think its baby pushing down only midwife thinks its baby head butting bladder.


----------



## Poppeteer

Hey hun, have had the same thing. 
I asked my mw about it and she said so long as there is no discharge/blood coming out at the same time, then it is most likely to be babies head bobbing in and out of the pelvis which can cause the pain that feels like it's in your lady bits. :blush:


----------



## mrscookie

hey babe, i have had something similar on and off the last week, I think its babies head getting ready into position, but will ask my mw on monday when i see her
xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

i'm getting the same hun its the weight of baby on the pubic bone plus the softening of the pubi bone as well, jut take it easy dont over do it, it more painful in the morning then eases a tad, luckily we havent got long now hunni, but i'm with you with the pains its a killer isnt it and unfortunatly there isnt much they can do. 
i also have a really tender tummy as well and shuffling around holding my bump up at the same lol.
xx


----------



## Amanda

That sounds like SPD to me hunnie, sorry.:hugs:

It can come on at any time during pregnancy. I got it past 32 weeks last time. This time has been much earlier, but hey ho.

Does it feel like you are bruised, like you've been kicked? If it does, then it could be SPD. Believe it or not, crutches really help as they take some of the weight off. I'd speak to your mw asap and get her to give you an emergency referral to the physio.:hugs:

Sleeping with a pillow between your legs can help in bed as well hun.


----------



## Fossey

Amanda said:


> That sounds like SPD to me hunnie, sorry.:hugs:
> 
> It can come on at any time during pregnancy. I got it past 32 weeks last time. This time has been much earlier, but hey ho.
> 
> Does it feel like you are bruised, like you've been kicked? If it does, then it could be SPD. Believe it or not, crutches really help as they take some of the weight off. I'd speak to your mw asap and get her to give you an emergency referral to the physio.:hugs:
> 
> Sleeping with a pillow between your legs can help in bed as well hun.

It feels like I need to piddle a pineapple poo a football, when I walk it feels like a horse just kicked me between legs. I find it harder to walk up the stairs (have to do one step at a time) or get in out of bed, I find that after a few mins of walking around it isnt AS bas as when I first get up but does still hurt and i cant take strides just baby steps, middle of night i shuffle. Yes I have used a pillow between my legs in bed and does feel better. Also when I walk it feels like the pineapple is gonna fall out :rofl:
My DH broke his foot few years back and we didnt give crutches back so he is off up in his man loft in a mo to find them for me as I cant walk around house without holding onto something. It hurts so much I get teary, I thought it may be baby moving down cos of pressure both front and back, but then the walking kills so maybe a mixture of both that and spd? not sure. Will ring MW on mon I think see what she says.
Thanks all for comments:hug:


----------



## Amanda

Fossey said:


> when I walk it feels like a horse just kicked me between legs.

That was the question my physio first asked me when I went to see her last time. Very bruised, painful, and you feel like you want to hold your foofoo as you walk to stop it feeling like somethings going to fall out!


----------



## baby D

yep i get the exact same thing! xx


----------



## Carlyanne15

I've had this since 34weeks. MW said its baby being head down and getting into position! hurts like hell sometimes


----------

